# Indian moving to oman Suggestions required



## sasikanth8 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got a job in Oman and will be moving in a month.
I'm clueless as what to carry along? My job is safety officer and i am little bit worried about the high temperatures .

I am from Andhra pradesh, INDIA.
Any suggestions(climate,cost of living, financial etc) are highly appreciated.


----------

